# Do i need a dedicated conduit?



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, 690.32(E) says, "When direct current photovoltaic
... circuits...are run inside a building or structure, 
they shall be contained in metallic raceways or enclosures...
from the point of penetration of the surface of the building
or structure..."
(2005 NEC)
You could make a tortured argument about the meaning
of "inside", but IMO, it should be in conduit.


----------



## Lithium (Apr 17, 2009)

rexowner said:


> Well, 690.32(E) says, "When direct current photovoltaic
> ... circuits...are run inside a building or structure,
> they shall be contained in metallic raceways or enclosures...
> from the point of penetration of the surface of the building
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

You're welcome, and thank you for helping me get close
to 100 posts. :thumbup:


----------

